# fette Trails im Raum Kulmbach ?



## Allrounder88 (15. März 2006)

Servus Leud ,
kennt jemand in diesem gottverdammten Forum a paar Trails rund um Kulmbach ? Brauch dringend neue Nahrung zum Biken . 
Gibt´s im Raum Kulmbach eigentlich a paar Freeride-oder Dirtgreenhorns?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. März 2006)

Der Gottschalk kommt doch daher, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allrounder88 (16. März 2006)

Sau cool , jetzt kommen die Kulmbachinsider.Immerhin gewusst,dass der goldlocken Tommy aus der heimlichen Bierstadt kommt . 
Ich hab mir mal deine/eure Page angschaut.Kannst du mal genauere Beschreibungen der einzelnen Spots in Bayreuth rausgeben ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. März 2006)

Ja, das kann ich. Aber nicht jetzt ... muss nämlich 'ne Runde biken - man wartet. Heute Abend dann. oi.


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2006)

hab hier mal ne kleine grundreinigung vorgenommen.

coffee


----------



## Allrounder88 (16. März 2006)

Des war auch längst a mal fällig .  
Well done


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. März 2006)

Also wir haben hier 2 Skateparks ... in den einen dürfen Biker nicht rein und der andere ist recht klein ... sehr klein. Weiterhin ... hmm. Am Buchstein sind paar schöne Drops und SingleTracks. Nichts Aufregendes. Am Siegesturm haben wir mal richtig schöne Northshores hingebaut (feine Drops) - ist aber komplett geräumt worden - absolutes Radfahrverbot. Paar Kicker stehen da trotzdem noch rum. Dann wäre da noch die Innenstadt, wo man immer jemanden zum Fahren findet. Und auf dem Campus kann man auch die eine oder andere Runde drehen.


----------



## Allrounder88 (16. März 2006)

Hmmm.....naja,aber was isn mit den Trails ( Downhill )im Saas´er Wald und Studentenwald und wie kommt mer da hin , wenn man von Kulmbach kommt ?
Geile Page!!!!!!!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. März 2006)

Da bin ich leider überfragt - ich fahre nur Street. Keine Ahnung von den Spots - war da noch nie.


----------

